# Homemade junkyard turbo kit ever done?



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone ever did a do it yourself junkyard turbo kit. I did a search for a couple types of turbo question and it kept saying no matches found try different terms. I found a 94 Mercury Capri XR2 Turbo, with a DOHC 1.6L, turbo, intercooler, etc., plus a Saab turbo and am toying with biulding a custom turbo since I don't have $4k for the Hotshot one. Any one done it, links, or issues with OBD2 since the MAF sensor differs in the 99? Any help is greatly appreciated. Engine is good, love the car, but no POWER! :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

there have been some kits done, but they still run around 2500 which is still alot of money, you should look in the forced induction section to see how much you really need to run a SAFE turbo kit..


----------

